# Difficulté d'un changement de carte mère ibook G4



## tarantino (27 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Mon ibook G4 12 " et sa carte mère 1,33 Ghz viennent de me lacher. Je voulais savoir si la carte mère était facilement accessible et pouvait se changer sans aller plus loin que les tournevis - j'ai déjà ouvert la machine pour un changement de disque dur sans problème, à l'aide du tutoriel dispo sur le web.

Le changement de carte mère est-il réalisable ?
Certains ont-ils deja acheté une carte mère sur ebay, quelle fiabilité accorder au produit acheté ?

Merci de vos réponses, la fonction recherche ne m'a pas été d'un très grand secours.


----------



## Modern__Thing (28 Février 2007)

faut dire qu'il y a accessoirement plein de choses comme des ports de ta machine connect&#233;s sur la carte m&#232;re, donc il s'agit d'&#234;tre tr&#232;s d&#233;licat


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2007)

Tout d&#233;pend du vendeur.

Quand j'en ai vendu une, c'&#233;tait une bonne affaire... 

Fie toi aux appr&#233;ciations sur eBay...

Sinon, une autre solution c'est de vendre le tient pour pi&#232;ce et d'en racheter un d'occase...

&#199;a peut t'&#233;viter bien des soucis...


----------



## tarantino (2 Mars 2007)

kertruc a dit:


> Ça peut t'éviter bien des soucis...




Oui c'est une option mais si c'est faisable, j'aime autant mieux lui redonner une seconde vie. Personne pour me dire que changer une carte mère n'est pas bien compliqué une fois qu'on a atteint le coeur de la machine ? ou même que c'est une opération innacessible aux non initiés, franchement j'accepte aussi, je suis bien en galère.


----------



## kertruc (2 Mars 2007)

C'est quand m&#234;me assez dur...
Et le risque de casser un truc n'est pas n&#233;gligeable.


----------

